# Gyms/Fitness Classes, making friends



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any good Badminton/Tennis Clubs? Looking for some kind of fitness so like a gym, fitness classes etc...I am a zumba instructor so I want to stay fit while out here as I know it's hard starting up Zumba out here.

We move on 20th February and are staying in La Cala de Mijas. We will be playing golf but looking for some kind of clubs, gym, classes to meet people and keep fit.

Appreciate anyones help!

We are out here just now so if anyone wants to meet up that would be great, we leave on Monday 

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Claire11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of any good Badminton/Tennis Clubs? Looking for some kind of fitness so like a gym, fitness classes etc...I am a zumba instructor so I want to stay fit while out here as I know it's hard starting up Zumba out here.
> 
> ...


Passion studio do zumba in la Cala:

Catarina and Annette, Passion Studio
Avda. Andalucia 15, Nave 5,29649 Mijas Costa, Malaga
Telf.952592110
Fax.952468641
Email. [email protected]

https://www.facebook.com/groups/132161426837066/

Lynn
x


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you lynn, do they do other classes as well? xx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Claire11 said:


> Thank you lynn, do they do other classes as well? xx


Sorry, don't actually know (I'm into running for fitness - well stumbling really lol) but the fb page might have more info... or give them a ring?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Badminton's not big here, at least not in this area, but tennis courts are everywhere. 
Look at this from the town hall which is info about what activities they have in the local sports centres. There's even badminton in one of them!
Ayuntamiento de Mijas


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Clare. You haven't wasted any time have you! Good luck with everything.


----------



## dycecooper (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello Claire we hope to be over in the not too distant future and I'm sure Gaynor and Lisa will want to join you in a class or two.


----------

